# News Flash: Sonicfox wins Best Gamer of the Year



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Aznig (Dec 7, 2018)

This is really sweet and endearing. Also pretty cool to see the crowd embrace him having his head on like that. Looks like a nice atmosphere.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 7, 2018)

Gamers! It's time to rise up!







In all seriousness his speech was pretty sweet


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

Good to see some good reputation of the fandom out there. 
The whole furry Vs gamer tiktok war must have came to an awkward pause though


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 7, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The whole furry Vs gamer tiktok war must have came to an awkward pause though



Wait, what are you talking about? This sounds hilarious


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wait, what are you talking about? This sounds hilarious


There’s hundreds of videos on YouTube, both sides claim the other is cringey, which imo they both were


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 7, 2018)

Hah, I loved that. Especially since I encounter anti-furries alot in games who try and say i'm shit despite kicking their ass.

Thank you news panda, very cool. Keep it up, proud of you.



CrookedCroc said:


> Wait, what are you talking about? This sounds hilarious


How did you miss tiktok memes? I thought they never miss!

Heres your free starter pack.





Next pack costs $3.99


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2018)

Who the fuck is SonicFox? Never even heard of him before. I find it weird that some randomass gamer I've never even heard of gets an eSports award of the year, but okay.

I know of people who deserve that award more than he does.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2018)

Fighting games must be bigger than games like CSgo or DotA2 V:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Who the fuck is SonicFox? Never even heard of him before. I find it weird that some randomass gamer I've never even heard of gets an eSports award of the year, but okay.
> 
> I know of people who deserve that award more than he does.



He is legitimately good, he won two championships this year, three last year and more. 

Maybe you haven't heard of him because he hasn't been involved in any big controversy or any big play like Moment 47. 
His most well known moment was when he took his hat off during a Mortal Kombat X grand final, that's it


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> He is legitimately good, he won two championships this year, three last year and more.
> 
> Maybe you haven't heard of him because he hasn't been involved in any big controversy or any big play like Moment 47.
> His most well known moment was when he took his hat off during a Mortal Kombat X grand final, that's it


I'm not big on the fighting game scene, so there's that.

I know of people who've won half a dozen championships and haven't even been recommended for the best gamer award.

Quite frankly this feels like it's becoming like the movie awards. Awards are either political and/or virtue signaling in nature.

But good on him for winning the award. We'll see how the next ones go.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 8, 2018)

Sonicfox is good, but he's definitely not the best. There a plenty of talanted people in the fighting scene, especially in the smash community he called out awhile ago.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 8, 2018)

Who?.... *sigh* The Furry Fandom is huge and not everyone going to know each other.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 9, 2018)

I like how he stuck it to the Republicans during his acceptance speech. It’s really nice to have a decent, kind and loveable person fronting up our fandom for a change rather than the Nazi furs who try to bring us all down. Just get out of the fandom, we are a liberal, tolerant community this is not the place for you scum.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I like how he stuck it to the Republicans during his acceptance speech. It’s really nice to have a decent, kind and loveable person fronting up our fandom for a change rather than the Nazi furs who try to bring us all down. Just get out of the fandom, we are a liberal, *tolerant* community this is not the place for you scum.


Ironic you say it's a tolerant community yet won't tolerate those who have different views.
_And before you say, no I don't like nazis. They wanted to kill me (a gay person)..._


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Ironic you say it's a tolerant community yet won't tolerate those who have different views.
> _And before you say, no I don't like nazis. They wanted to kill me (a gay person)..._


She's a troll....I think. It's sad that I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> She's a troll....I think. It's sad that I can't tell for sure.



Yeah, I'm 99% sure this is either a troll or 'sock-pupet' account, just designed to stir things up. It's just too exaggerated and phony seeming, to be believed. I've seen a ton of furs come and go in the past years on this site, and after a point, one can almost sniff out the trolls, alts and sock-puppets. I haven't blocked them, I've just chose not to interact.

On topic: as a non gamer, I have never really got this gamer vs. furry thing. I suppose maybe it's because there's a lot of gamers who are not very mature? Or even less mature than furries?  Well, nice to see this fellow win, nonetheless; if anything, it's amusing to see 'anti-furry' gamers get their undies in a bunch : )


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> On topic:* as a non gamer*, I have never really got this gamer vs. furry thing. I suppose maybe it's because there's a lot of gamers who are not very mature? Or even less mature than furries?  Well, nice to see this fellow win, nonetheless; if anythinng, it's amusing to see 'ant-furry' gamers get their undies in a bunch : )


Hold up, you ain't no gamer?
We gotta fix that.

If you're referring to TikTok, it's a meme and doesn't really represent what they really think.
But then again, people I play against in L4D2 get triggered i'm a furry, adds salt to the wound when I skeet them. (Skeet = Headshot kill with shotgun when they pounce mid air towards you to try and pin you.)
But yeah, the anti-furry gamers who aren't being ironic are usually mad coz bad, aka the typical reason to be mad at people in general really.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2018)

I was avoiding talking about how sonicfox turned pretty woke. I wanted this to be a chance for us to be proud towards a furry. 


But you know.. someone has to ruin it. :V


----------



## Troj (Dec 9, 2018)

His acceptance speech was endearingly awkward, sweet, and earnest, and it's neat that he intends to donate a portion of his winnings to his friend to pay for the father's cancer treatments.

It's been a treat to watch all of the butthurt pearl-clutchers try to make him the bad-guy while pretending they're totally-not-butthurt.

He's quite good at casually and playfully trolling assholes without getting sucked into the usual rhetorical and emotional traps and debates that manage to grab SJWs, Good Liberals, woke folks, and others.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was avoiding talking about how sonicfox turned pretty woke. I wanted this to be a chance for us to be proud towards a furry.
> 
> 
> But you know.. someone has to ruin it. :V


Eh, only if you want to turn it into another embarassing political conversation.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 49604



Meanwhile Leffen is giving part of his SSB Melee cash price to the 5th and 7th place in protest of the FGC prizes.

Jesus, I wanted SonicFox to be a positive look for the furry and fighting game community but now he's poking the bee's nest. 
Can't wait for more "Gas the furries" and "Fighting game players are autistic" memes to be made because of this.

They should have given the prize to Hungrybox, he won three tournaments with a bottom tier character


----------



## Keefur (Dec 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I'm 99% sure this is either a troll or 'sock-pupet' account, just designed to stir things up. It's just too exaggerated and phony seeming, to be believed. I've seen a ton of furs come and go in the past years on this sight, and after a point, one can almost sniff out the trolls, alts and sock-puppets. I haven't blocked them, I've just chose not to interact.
> 
> On topic: as a non gamer, I have never really got this gamer vs. furry thing. I suppose maybe it's because there's a lot of gamers who are not very mature? Or even less mature than furries?  Well, nice to see this fellow win, nonetheless; if anythinng, it's amusing to see 'ant-furry' gamers get their undies in a bunch : )



I am a gamer from waaaay back.  I played D&D when it first came out in the little white boxed set and the dice turned into marbles after a couple of days because they weren't high impact.  Gamers were really looked down upon by everyone.  They were the nerd's nerd.  Even chess players (I am one of those, too) looked down on gamers.  Then Furries came along and since the Furries weren't organized, the gamers saw a golden opportunity to remove the mantle of "worst fandom" and place it on us.  I was at a game convention about 7 years ago.  I was an attending GoH.  (Don't ask... too long a story for here.)  The con chair invited me to Fursuit if I wanted to.  I was like, sure!  I went home and got my fursuit.  I was a big hit.  I couldn't walk three steps without someone wanting a picture.  This went on for almost two hours.  I took a break and went outside.  There were two gamers in their mid-thirties sitting on a bench and there were about twenty others there as well.  One of the two guys said loudly (so I could hear) that you just couldn't get away from these Effing Furries.  (he used the F bomb though)  I turned to them, and in an even louder voice asked talked to them.  I said, "Hey guys!  I use my fursuit to make people feel better.  I help raise money for animal charities and go visit children with terminal illnesses to bring them a little joy.  Have either of you guys ever done anything like that?"  They said, "N0".  I said, "Maybe it's because you are too busy sitting on your fat asses playing games all day!"  I turned and walked away to the applause from all the other people.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Then Furries came along and since the Furries weren't organized, the gamers saw a golden opportunity to remove the mantle of "worst fandom" and place it on us



To be honest the furry fandom didn't need the gamers to get that mantel. 

The first furry conventions are infamous for having striptease, "slave" auctions, people walking around in BDSM gear, etc. 
It is a stigma that the furries haven't been able to shaken off


----------



## Simo (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> To be honest the furry fandom didn't need the gamers to get that mantel.
> 
> The first furry conventions are infamous for having striptease, "slave" auctions, people walking around in BDSM gear, etc.
> It is a stigma that the furries haven't been able to shaken off



Geez...if only I had a time machine...the ones today are fun...but not that fun!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was avoiding talking about how sonicfox turned pretty woke. I wanted this to be a chance for us to be proud towards a furry.
> 
> 
> But you know.. someone has to ruin it. :V


Pretty woke?

Oh, you mean his statement "I am everything Republicans pretty much hate"? Imagine someone genuinely thinking like this?

And a decent amount of Democrats wonder why they are losing on every front.. #RollEyesBackwardsIntoMySkull

Stop bringing identity politics and its divisive shit into everything! No one gives a shit if you're gay, black, Hispanic, white, Democrat, Republican, +++ in the gaming scene. The only thing people care about is whether or not you've got the skills to deliver.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

sonicfox inspires me to try to become a top osu! Player but i do t think that will happen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> sonicfox inspires me to try to become a top osu! Player but i do t think that will happen.


Go for it, man. I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Go for it, man. I'm rooting for ya!


Awww you really think I can get up there? That's nice xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Awww you really think I can get up there? That's nice xD


I can't guarantee that you'll get to the top, as that one's up to you. Tho that shouldn't stop you from making that goal.

Regardless, it will be fun to see how far you will get.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was avoiding talking about how sonicfox turned pretty woke. I wanted this to be a chance for us to be proud towards a furry.
> 
> 
> But you know.. someone has to ruin it. :V



LOLZ Triggered Right winger Alert!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> LOLZ Triggered Right winger Alert!


What are you even doing?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> What are you even doing?


Just ignore the troll.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Stop bringing identity politics and its divisive shit into everything!


I feel like there's a bit of hypocrisy here.

This thread was about a furry winning a gaming award, or at least that was the topic until someone decided to bring up some political stuff he's said on twitter, as if that was really relevant.



Yakamaru said:


> No one gives a shit if you're gay, black, Hispanic, white, Democrat, Republican, +++ in the gaming scene.


I mean, evidenced by this thread, people apparently do care.

Also, I feel like the gaming scene is one of the areas where people care about that the most, actually. It's been so politicised, from my experience, post-Gamergate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 10, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Who let the women out of the kitchen?


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 10, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Who let the women out of the kitchen?



That is absolutely disgusting you Neanderthal, I hope you get banned for that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I feel like there's a bit of hypocrisy here.
> 
> This thread was about a furry winning a gaming award, or at least that was the topic until someone decided to bring up some political stuff he's said on twitter, as if that was really relevant.


If anything, it's criticism of him initially basically shitting on Republicans in his speech, live, while standing on a scene. If anything, it's unprofessional behaviour. So no, it wasn't about Twitter. It was in the video Marazhu initially posted. So no. This isn't hypocrisy. This is me having a problem with unprofessional behaviour in a professional setting.

Timestamp for what he said: 2:40-2:46 in the video posted.

He then proceeds to make this tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070913600993189889Unprofessional much? Or is it okay  for him to behave like this?
You can bet your ass if the guy was a Republican and/or Right-winger and shat on the Left-wing and/or Democrats he would get flak for such behaviour, and rightly so.

Quite frankly I am hoping this was just some damn joke that was made with poor timing/taste to stir shit up, acting as bait. If it was, a lot of people took it, myself included.



Lcs said:


> I mean, evidenced by this thread, people apparently do care.
> 
> Also, I feel like the gaming scene is one of the areas where people care about that the most, actually. It's been so politicised, from my experience, post-Gamergate.


The one(s) who care are the one(s) who initially bring it up. He did. Twice. If he didn't care he wouldn't bring it up let alone mention that he's a gay black Furry.

Want to alienate your fans? Bring in politics.
Want to divide people further? Bring in identity politics, especially where people in the majority of cases don't care.
Want to piss people off? Shove it in their faces, especially if they want nothing to do with it.

Again, people in the large majority don't care about any of this outside of Progressive circles. What you are is not important in the gaming scene, as it is naturally Egalitarian in nature. The only thing that matters is if you've got skills to bring to the table and are above your opponents/adversaries on that front.

That said, I congratulate him on winning this year's eSports award for best competitive eSports gamer and donating $10k for cancer. I hope it works out for the cancer patient and that SonicFox continue his climb to become better in eSports.



Vitaly said:


> Who let the women out of the kitchen?


Who let the guys out of the garage? See what I did there? 

Keep this kind of behaviour out of the public sphere, please. It's not appropriate on FAF.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

God damm it I just wanted to talk about a fucking gamer who won a fucking Evo match not fucking politics


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> God damm it I just wanted to talk about a fucking gamer who won a fucking Evo match not fucking politics


I've said my piece anyway.

Any predictions on where he'll go in the next couple of years?


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I've said my piece anyway.
> 
> Any predictions on where he'll go in the next couple of years?


I don't know. But I swear I want him to pick up smash and start rekting peoples shit....with disrespect and everything.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I don't know. But I swear I want him to pick up smash and start rekting peoples shit....with disrespect and everything.


Hmm.. I wouldn't mind that. The cocky attitude but have the skills to back it up with is fun to watch.


----------



## Aznig (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> sonicfox inspires me to try to become a top osu! Player but i do t think that will happen.



Keep on at it! Never rule out that chance! I believe in you :3


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.. I wouldn't mind that. The cocky attitude but have the skills to back it up with is fun to watch.


If that guy picks up melee and starts recking mew2king hungrybox a d all the other pros he will give the smash community a run for there money.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> If that guy picks up melee and starts recking mew2king hungrybox a d all the other pros he will give the smash community a run for there money.


Fuck yes. Or, he could deal with the cocky assholes who have gotten full of themselves for having a little fame.

Like. Waltz in, beat them up, say nothing, and walk out again with a trophy. Maaaan, that shit's _*always*_ fun to watch.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck yes. Or, he could deal with the cocky assholes who have gotten full of themselves for having a little fame.
> 
> Like. Waltz in, beat them up, say nothing, and walk out again with a trophy. Maaaan, that shit's _*always*_ fun to watch.


Ikr


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

Odds are I will "trigger" a few users, but seeing the comments from people here upsets me too much, so I am going to say something.

It was unprofessional, and while I'm glad to see a fellow furry win such an award, I'm disappointed that he chose to pull this move and alienate half his fans with a political "joke". Seeing his tweets makes it even worse.

I disagree with some people here. No, not everything is politically based, and it certainly does not have to be. He's an excellent gamer and he got praised and celebrated for that, but nothing else. There was no need for him to bring in sexuality, race, and certainly not political affiliation. It would be just as unnecessary if a conservative made a similar reference about those things, and I would have been just as upset about it.

A lot of people are not fond of identity politics, and they certainly have good reasons. It's tribalistic and often excludes people and make many feel like they are unable to relate or be a part of whatever the subject is.* The only people who say identity politics are not a big deal or actually defend them are those who use such a social construct to their advantage for political or personal reasons to gain the upper hand, at the expense of others. *

Those who support it also don't know or don't care that it causes more problems than it solves. Things like gaming can be something we can all enjoy and relate to, but when you talk about your race, sexual orientation, and political affiliation (_In a setting where it is completely unnecessary mind you_) you drive people who can't relate away. He essentially cut his fan-base in half with his snarky comments on Twitter, and he has no one to blame but himself.

In case you people forgot, people used identity politics many decades ago by excluding minorities, gays, women, and non-Christians, *that created a system of oppression *that took many civil rights movements, protests, and proper political figures to fix. It was a system that devalued opinions from minorities because they did not have "the proper skin color" or "right gender". It gave straight white males more merit and privileges in terms of speech and opinions.

Pretty unfair right? I certainly hope you would think so.

*Yet, here we are*, using identity politics again, assuming that this new "woke" form is helping by moving us in a more progressive direction to "fix the damage done" all those years ago. If you honestly support equality and unity, stop using a political/social system that singles people out from others based on race, religion, gender, and sexual orientation.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Any predictions on where he'll go in the next couple of years?



He probably will try to get into Smash, but I doubt he'll get past Mango and Pulp. Maybe he could try getting into the next Low Tier City tournament and then move into Smash Submit.
Or maybe he'll stay with Injustice and MK


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> He probably will try to get into Smash, but I doubt he'll get past Mango and Pulp. Maybe he could try getting into the next Low Tier City tournament and then move into Smash Submit.
> Or maybe he'll stay with Injustice and MK


Interesting take on it. 

Quite frankly I am not sure on if I should make any predictions to be honest. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Odds are I will trigger a few users, but seeing the comments from people here upsets me too much, so I am going to say something.
> 
> It was unprofessional, and while I'm glad to see a fellow furry win such an award, I'm disappointed that he chose to pull this move and alienate half his fans with a political "joke". Seeing his tweets makes it even worse.
> 
> ...



The only people triggered by his speech will be right wing xenophobic bigots and they aren’t welcome in this fandom anyway so to hell with them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2018)

Been wanting to make a comment all day but have been busy.



FeministFoxFelicia said:


> That is absolutely disgusting you Neanderthal, I hope you get banned for that.


You: *makes a joke insulting them and is fine*
Them: *also makes a joke insulting you back*
You: A B S O L U T E L Y  D I S G U S T I N G !

If you can't take a hit, don't throw the punch.



Yakamaru said:


> He then proceeds to make this tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070913600993189889Unprofessional much? Or is it okay  for him to behave like this?
> You can bet your ass if the guy was a Republican and/or Right-winger and shat on the Left-wing and/or Democrats he would get flak for such behaviour, and rightly so.
> ...


The only thing that annoys me is how he thought it was a good idea to bring politics in and insult people who don't agree with his views.
My boyfriend and I have different views, him being left and me being right, but we never yell nor insult each other for our views, we love each other and keep politics away... As much as possible at least. >w>

And I doubt it's a joke, the ego has settled in especially since he brought in politics, right or left this would've happened and I can't respect a man who simply let's his ego go shitting on others, it ain't right.
Oh well, another "hero" fur into the trash, hopefully we don't get another politic driven asshole again.

tl;dr
Right or left, this is wrong anyway.



Yakamaru said:


> Who let the guys out of the garage? See what I did there?
> 
> Keep this kind of behaviour out of the public sphere, please. It's not appropriate on FAF.


Yeah. but we can take a joke.

Although, I usually wouldn't make a joke like "Women belong in the kitchen" on forums anyway... Mainly due to bad experience of people not knowing the word "joke" on discord.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> The only people triggered by his speech will be right wing xenophobic bigots and they aren’t welcome in this fandom anyway so to hell with them.


You are a troll who comes here to mock the left and portray feminism as the stereotype that drives people away from it. You are masquerading as everything the right laughs at and what the left is ashamed to have associated with them. It's baffling that you have not been given the boot yet considering many of the things you have said make others I consider moronic look reasonable and agreeable with.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

Blocks: You loved them as a kid, you'll love them even more as an adult.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You are a troll who comes here to *mock the left and portray feminism as the stereotype that drives people away from it. You are masquerading as everything the right laughs at and what the left is ashamed to have associated with them. *It's baffling that you have not been given the boot yet considering many of the things you have said make others I consider moronic look reasonable and agreeable.


Are "they" even the left at this point?

I don't mean the actual feminists or the left, but the idiots who pretend to be leftist feminists? I don't think they're worth anywhere on the political scale other than the trash.
Surely we haven't descended that low... Right?



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Blocks: You loved them as a kid, you'll love them even more as an adult.


I want to eat blocks.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 10, 2018)

Here you go 


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I want to eat blocks.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I want to eat blocks.


They taste like Squares.

.
@Some Moron


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Why are you guys replying to the obvious troll? That's exactly what it wants, you aren't gonna make him change his mind or stop, he's getting the replies he wants


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> They taste like Squares.
> 
> .
> @Some Moron


 I thought @Some Moron was grape flavored! :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> The only thing that annoys me is how he thought it was a good idea to bring politics in and insult people who don't agree with his views.
> My boyfriend and I have different views, him being left and me being right, but we never yell nor insult each other for our views, we love each other and keep politics away... As much as possible at least. >w>
> 
> And I doubt it's a joke, the ego has settled in especially since he brought in politics, right or left this would've happened and I can't respect a man who simply let's his ego go shitting on others, it ain't right.
> ...


Indeed. It's gotten to the point where people are really getting sick and tired of this crap. 

My only advice is to find people who are honest and don't do backhanded crap like twisting words, putting words in your mouth, appeal to emotion, authority, +++. 



TacomaTheDeer said:


> I thought @Some Moron was grape flavored! :V


Nah. He's.. Block flavoured. :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

Grapes are block flavored, hence the confusion.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> The only people triggered by his speech will be right wing xenophobic bigots and they aren’t welcome in this fandom anyway so to hell with them.


Also.
Close, but no triggar.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 49622 Here you go







Appreciate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Appreciate.


Aww shiiiiet!





Be careful with that mango fruit thingy.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 10, 2018)

This is a good type of thread-derailment.
Instead of arguing politics, we have memes that will be uninterpretable in a couple of years :V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't know what the hell happened to this thread but this is more entertaining.

Here you go guys, you can have my book chewing gum


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This is a good type of thread-derailment.
> Instead of arguing politics, we have memes that will be uninterpretable in a couple of years :V


Aliens will look at this forum at some point and go "..What the hell is wrong with humans?".



CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know what the hell happened to this thread but this is more entertaining.
> 
> Here you go guys, you can have my book chewing gum
> 
> View attachment 49623


Bookgums. Yummy.

For when you need small paper cuts in your mouth and down your throat. Bon appétit!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Aliens will look at this forum at some point and go "..What the hell is wrong with Deer, cats, bears, etc?".


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Aliens will look at this forum at some point and go "..What the hell is wrong with humans?".



Imagine their reaction when they find the 9gag meme slab


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Aliens will look at this forum at some point and go "..What the hell is wrong with humans?".


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know what the hell happened to this thread but this is more entertaining.
> 
> Here you go guys, you can have my book chewing gum
> 
> View attachment 49623


Oh god, why did I have to read that in carl's voice.



Yakamaru said:


> Aww shiiiiet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







No threat, just green cube.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Imagine their reaction when they find the 9gag meme slab
> 
> View attachment 49624


They should make a huge stone compiled of the best memes and bury it.

The mere thought of people thousands of years from now looking at this scratching their heads wondering what the fuck kind of voodoo bullshit this is, is fun as hell.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> The only people triggered by his speech will be right wing xenophobic bigots and they aren’t welcome in this fandom anyway so to hell with them.


 can you like stop I get it you trying to be funny or some s*** but I'm but unfortunately you're just downright annoying at this point I'm surprised staff has not banned you yet


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> They should make a huge stone compiled of the best memes and bury it.
> 
> The mere thought of people thousands of years from now looking at this scratching their heads wondering what the fuck kind of voodoo bullshit this is, is fun as hell.



That's exactly what they did, they carved horrible memes onto the slab tho. Stuff like pineapple pen and some other dead memes


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> That's exactly what they did, they carved horrible memes onto the slab tho. Stuff like pineapple pen and some other dead memes


That's what you get for letting 9gag make a meme slab.

4Chan, wheres your meme slab?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That's what you get for letting 9gag make a meme slab.
> 
> 4Chan, wheres your meme slab?





CrookedCroc said:


> That's exactly what they did, they carved horrible memes onto the slab tho. Stuff like pineapple pen and some other dead memes


9gag is normie territory, tho they DO have some good memes there, not gonna lie.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok back to the topic on hand. Yea sonic fox should try to shit on people on smash.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Ok back to the topic on hand. Yea sonic fox should try to shit on people on smash.


Dunno about that, mate.

Although I don't mind the cocky attitude and you having the skills to show for it, one shouldn't let that attitude get to your head even if you're top 50 on the planet. "Pride goes before a fall", after all. 

Should try and strive for a balance on the matter. Cocky when it's appropriate, in other words.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno about that, mate.
> 
> Although I don't mind the cocky attitude and you having the skills to show for it, one shouldn't let that attitude get to your head even if you're top 50 on the planet. "Pride goes before a fall", after all.
> 
> Should try and strive for a balance on the matter. Cocky when it's appropriate, in other words.


I would agree


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

S
[QUOTE="SveltColt said:


> Ok back to the topic on hand. Yea sonic fox should try to shit on people on smash.



I would love to see him trying to get into Smash but I doubt he'll be able to go far, SonicFox plays slower fighting games like MKX and Injustice. DBFZ might look fast but it compensates by having an auto combo system.
Don't get me wrong, SonicFox  is a great player but I can't see him beating Leffen and Hungrybox on Melee


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I would love to see him trying to get into Smash but I doubt he'll be able to go far, SonicFox plays slower fighting games like MKX and Injustice. DBFZ might look fast but it compensates by having an auto combo system.
> Don't get me wrong, SonicFox  is a great player but I can't see him beating Leffen and Hungrybox on Melee


Ah, shit. I saw some of their fights over at Youtube. Holy crap are they fast. o.o


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> can you like stop I get it you trying to be funny or some s*** but I'm but unfortunately you're just downright annoying at this point I'm surprised staff has not banned you yet



There’s no need I’m just going to leave. Seems this forum is full of bullyjerks who enjoy dogpiling on a feminist. You right wingers have won. Congratulations, you’ve chased another feminist from the internet.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> There’s no need I’m just going to leave. Seems this forum is full of bullyjerks who enjoy dogpiling on a feminist. You right wingers have won. Congratulations, you’ve chased another feminist from the internet.



Look, I know you're trying to do a 48 hour OP but this is pretty low-energy.
If you're gonna shitpost and bait people put a little more effort into it. 
Take some pride on your craft m80


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm not really into games. Well done to this guy though I guess! x3


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 10, 2018)

Of course a fox wins.  We already knew they were the best.

Congrats to him though.  I’m not a gamer, but I assume that’s an important achievement


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Of course a fox wins.  We already knew they were the best.
> 
> Congrats to him though.  I’m not a gamer, but I assume that’s an important achievement


Wouldn't exactly call it an important achievement for someone else, but for him it could quite easily be a life-changing one, considering he's speaking in front of thousands of people at the event.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2018)

I just found out he's only 20 and already owns a fursuit so now I'm_ immeasurably _jealous.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> There’s no need I’m just going to leave. Seems this forum is full of bullyjerks who enjoy dogpiling on a feminist. You right wingers have won. Congratulations, you’ve chased another feminist from the internet.


Yea please do. Leave. All you do is cause issues anyways.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats to the guy for winning.

And just to day, the best gamer doesn't mean the top-ranked player, but it helps. Game Awards already have been more or less of a show, but it's also great when they point a finger at someone who you didn't know and say that person is good, go check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Odds are I will get attacked for this, but seeing the comments from people here upsets me too much, so I am going to say something.


I mean, I don't plan on 'attacking' you, but if I'm allowed to disagree on something, that'd be great.



Infrarednexus said:


> A lot of people are not fond of identity politics, and they certainly have good reasons. It's tribalistic and often excludes people and make many feel like they are unable to relate or be a part of whatever the subject is.* The only people who say identity politics are not a big deal or actually defend them are those who use such a social construct to their advantage for political or personal reasons to gain the upper hand, at the expense of others.*





			
				Yakamaru said:
			
		

> Again, people in the large majority don't care about any of this outside of Progressive circles.


Pretty much everyone groups up demographics by identities and speaks to those people as a base of supporters. I mean, mens rights activists, Identitarians (that one literally has it in the name)... it's not just a thing exclusive to 'Progressive circles'. Probably the most notable example I can think of, other than the ones I've given, is the fairly recent idea that white, christian, straight, male, conservatives are being oppressed by the people who perceieve them as 'privileged', leading way to groups like White Lives Matter. It's a response, but it's the same deal nonetheless - identity politics.

Identity politics is unavoidable and everyone does it. It's unrealistic to think that politicians won't try to service a section of people as their base, or that average people won't compare themselves to others and think (right or wrong) that they're being mistreated.

Also, it's kind of unfair to just dismiss this stuff as if it's just tribalism, and as if these people don't have real concerns that they care about.

I can agree that people sometimes go too far, and can almost seem as if they're discriminating against the people other than the demographic they belong to or sympathise with (Basically the archetype @FeministFoxFelicia is trying to fit into, whether a troll or not), but that's an extreme case. And honestly, I think those extreme cases are often times made disingenuously into examples, to portray larger populations than they actually represent in reality, in a similarly opportunistic way to what you're describing.



Yakamaru said:


> If anything, it's criticism of him initially basically shitting on Republicans in his speech, live, while standing on a scene. If anything, it's unprofessional behaviour. So no, it wasn't about Twitter. It was in the video Marazhu initially posted. So no. This isn't hypocrisy. This is me having a problem with unprofessional behaviour in a professional setting.
> 
> Timestamp for what he said: 2:40-2:46 in the video posted.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise it was in the speech as well as his twitter account.

Poor taste to be political at an award ceremony? Yeah.

Still, I think some people blew this out of proportion. It was a six second thing at the very end of his speech just before he was about to get off stage, when he probably had lots of adrenaline running in him from having won the award. I mean, it was relatively inoffensive and pretty forgivable, all things considered.

I wouldn't discount that he could have made the tweet as a response to some not-so-nice messages directed at him, considering that he acknowledges some people were angry at him. Still doesn't make it right, but a bit more perspective there.


----------



## Troj (Dec 11, 2018)

Thing is, Sonic's _existence_ is political. He recognizes that, and has chosen to call it what it is.

There are people who'd be perfectly happy to erase people like Sonic and others like him from the face of the earth. _That's_ political. Sonic's only calling out the elephant that was _already in the room._

Therefore, it's naive at best and disingenuous at worst to suggest he's the one who brought the elephant.

SonicFox: The political faction/party known for its consistent and vocal opposition to LGBTQ rights; its attempts to prevent people of colour from voting under the guise of "fraud prevention;" its concern-trolling of police brutality cases and examples of race and class bias in the justice system; its blanket dismissal of minorities' concerns as "just political correctness;" its starry-eyed fawning over the Confederacy performed under the guise of "loving heritage" or "protecting history;" its tendency to dismiss those who share my hobby as "degenerates;" its blatant denial of the existence of any form of systemic bias; and its cheerful dissemination of "birther" myths about Barack Obama and ethnic "replacement" myths doesn't like me very much!

The Right:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)

Troj said:


> Thing is, Sonic's _existence_ is political. He recognizes that, and has chosen to call it what it is.
> 
> There are people who'd be perfectly happy to erase people like Sonic and others like him from the face of the earth. _That's_ political. Sonic's only calling out the elephant that was _already in the room._
> 
> ...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2018)

A well deserved win for Sonicfox _(Even though I don't know anything about what he's winning other than it's E-Sports) _and I'm happy to see them being so charitable. And it's wonderful to have seen the reaction from many non-furs who seem to have enjoyed his openness about the fandom.

On a politics note, don't care. If Americans want to argue about their politics, whatever, not my government to give a shit about. I will, however, leave this here.





Note: The video is irrelevent except for the end bit, that's why I posted it with a timestamp thing.

Anyway, sadly got side-tracked from the point. A shame really, we can't just celebrate somebody's success for five minutes without people being wankers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Pretty much everyone groups up demographics by identities and speaks to those people as a base of supporters. I mean, mens rights activists, Identitarians (that one literally has it in the name)... it's not just a thing exclusive to 'Progressive circles'. Probably the most notable example I can think of, other than the ones I've given, is the fairly recent idea that white, christian, straight, male, conservatives are being oppressed by the people who perceieve them as 'privileged', leading way to groups like White Lives Matter. It's a response, but it's the same deal nonetheless - identity politics.
> 
> Identity politics is unavoidable and everyone does it. It's unrealistic to think that politicians won't try to service a section of people as their base, or that average people won't compare themselves to others and think (right or wrong) that they're being mistreated.
> 
> ...


There is a time and place for everything. Politics in gaming however? No. That is not wanted by the large majority of gamers. Politics in games themselves based on how it's designed? That is a separate issue.

There's identity politics, and there's catering to certain demographics. Although they have things in common, they are different in their nature and how they operate. When it comes to the "White Lives Matter" thing it's a response to the racist cop-hating Black Lives Matter movement. One group starts shit? Another group will rise to counter it, be it as nothing as a parody or a genuine one. It's pretty basic on how people operate when they feel they are unjustly attacked, demonized and in some cases, dehumanized. Quite frankly I find all of this crap pointless and does nothing but divide people further.

As far as identity politics is concerned, *who* you are is irrelevant. Everything is about people's identities and _*what*_ they are as opposed to _*who*_ they are. Black gay Conservative? The very idea is unfathomable to a good amount of these people because he/she doesn't fit into the neat little baskets identity politics have created for them. Gay Muslim Conservative? Their heads will fry. Identity politics is reducing people to what they are: Race, gender, sexuality, religion, political affiliation, +++. Imagine being reduced to the colour of your skin, gender, sexuality, +++. Imagine someone assuming your views let alone experiences based on what you are, already making assumptions about who someone is, what their experiences are, what their views and beliefs are on something external and artificial. If anything, the very idea of it is cancerous and toxic to everything it touches. The same way I don't want it in gaming I don't want it anywhere as the very idea of it is extremely narrow-minded.

I am not going to dismiss people's concerns, but there is a time and place for everything, not to mention the correct company for issues. And it will depend on the merit of the concern someone have. 



Lcs said:


> I didn't realise it was in the speech as well as his twitter account.
> 
> Poor taste to be political at an award ceremony? Yeah.
> 
> ...


I apologize for reacting too much to this and exaggerating the issue. I just don't want my main hobby to end up like the shitstorm that is today's political climate.

In all honesty? I just want to wake up one morning to find that it was all a bloody joke that was poorly done.


----------



## Troj (Dec 11, 2018)

Problem is, "keep politics out of movies/TV shows/games/comics/books" usually means, "Keep _noticeable_ politics and/or politics that _offend me_ out of movies/games/comics/books."

Media is always political, whether overtly or covertly.

There is an irritating and obnoxious faction of people who screech "Politics!" or "Political correctness!" or "SJW conspiracy!" whenever any character in a game, movie, or comic book is LGBTQ, female, or non-white. Such people are so used to being automatically catered to that they treat not being catered to as a conspiracy or personal insult.

Yes, there are better and worse times and places to have political discussions or make political statements, and that can be a tricky call to make. As the world becomes more interconnected and diverse and more voices join the chorus, we're having to figure out the line between genuinely "pushing politics" and enforcing silence or oppression under the guise of maintaining "neutrality" or "civility."

I think Sonic blurted out an earnest statement from the heart about how he felt as somebody who'd triumphed in the face of some difficulty and struggle. At the time, I don't think he was intending to start a political discussion or make a grand statement.

When it comes to people inappropriately or awkwardly dragging politics into awards ceremonies, the list of more egregious offenders is about a foot long, and Sonic doesn't even make the top 20.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 11, 2018)

The act of gaming itself is egalitarian. A controller or keyboard won't respond any differently to a person based on who they are, only their reflexes and skill. The lines of code don't care if you're black, white, gay, trans, old or young.

But gaming as a social and competitive thing very much still suffers from the bias and challenges of regular society. There's a reason the face of gaming in America is still that of a straight white guy (or Asian depending on genre) even though video games are something literally everyone can and do enjoy and gaming as a whole has gotten a lot more mainstream. It shouldn't matter who you are, but when dealing with people and not just consoles it very much does.

I personally am not going to fault someone who is a minority twice over and member of two very stigmatized fan groups for using his sudden abundance of platform to make a statement about the very real people who are going to be actually upset that a gay black furry won an award for a thing that they like. Not to mention he's young and was clearly nervous.

Was it the smartest decision he's ever made? Probs not. But I'm happy for him regardless. I for one welcome our new furtrash gaming overlord. ;p


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)

Jesus Christ, take this stuff to the PMs or make a separate thread, don't derail this thread with this stuff.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)

Here, let's try to go back to the topic at hand.

For those who don't know SonicFox or don't know a lot about the FGC (Fighting Game Community) I recommend you to watch this match.

This is the 2018 EVO (Evolution Championship Series) Gran Final.
SonicFox(USA) vs Goichi "GO1" (Japan) . 
The game is Dragon Ball FigterZ.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)

Another interesting watch in SonicFox's history  

This is (arguably) SonicFox's most iconic moment:
2016 EVO Mortal Kombat XL Grand Final. 

SonicFox came from winners brackets meaning that he had to win two matches in order to win the tournament but he choked and losses against TekkenMaster. 

This resets the bracket and and puts SonicFox under a lot of pressure, then he does something that impresses everyone... he takes his hat off during the fight which was something he never did because it was a big symbol of him.

After that he quickly recovers and makes a great comeback  

SonicFox (USA) vs TekkenMaster (Bahrain)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 12, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Here, let's try to go back to the topic at hand.
> 
> For those who don't know SonicFox or don't know a lot about the FGC (Fighting Game Community) I recommend you to watch this match.
> 
> ...





CrookedCroc said:


> Another interesting watch in SonicFox's history
> 
> This is (arguably) SonicFox's most iconic moment:
> 2016 EVO Mortal Kombat XL Grand Final.
> ...


Oooo, nice. Will watch these when I get home!


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow so some alt-righter thought it was funny to PM me a message saying this Sonicfox guy condones assault on women. I assume he’s lying?


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 13, 2018)

Of course it had to get political because what isn't political these days anymore...


----------

